# Freie Software für S5 ?



## ThomasW (20 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe vor Jahren mit Siemens S5 gearbeitet, mache aber heute etwas völlig anderes (Schreibtischjob).
Jetzt bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, meine Modelleisenbahn mit einer SPS zu steuern. Bei Ebay kann man für wenig Geld eine komplette SPS ersteigern, die für diesen Zweck völlig ausreichend ist.
Nun aber zu meinem Problem : ich habe noch keine Software gefunden, mit der sich die SPS programmieren lässt. Natürlich gibt´s bei Siemens oder bei diversen Ingenieurbüros Profi-Software zu kaufen, aber die kostet gleich ein paar hundert Euro und ist für meinen Zweck einfach zu teuer.  Auch auf dem Software-Gebrauchtmarkt ist ziemlich tote Hose.
Jetzt habe ich im Hinterkopf noch eine Erinnerung, das es auch mal eine Free oder Shareware für die S5 gegeben hat. Wer kann weiterhelfen ?
Danke !


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Juli 2004)

Wie jetzt?
Haste Deinen Beitrag nicht wiedergefunden?

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1241
Schau mal hier.

Gruß pt


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)




----------



## plc_tippser (20 Juli 2004)

Googlen wird wahrscheinlich schwer, oder?!

Na, nichts für ungut, hauptsache du hast gefunden was du brauchst :wink: 

Gruß pt


----------

